# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Conseils pour une Installation numrique VR

## caracteriel

Bonjour,

  D'ici quelques mois, je vais commencer le dveloppement d'une installation numrique artistique mettant en jeu la ralit virtuelle et pour ce faire, je suis dans la phase de la spcification technique.
Mon installation questionnera la notion de la ville et de la collectivit, aussi pour aller au bout du concept, il me faut trouver le moyen de pouvoir construire des villes  l'intrieur d'une scne 3D aussi grandes que toutes nos mgalopoles (paris, NY, mexico ou quoi) avec des constructions architecturales et urbaines qui seront textures de photos, de vidos, de textes etc (+ du son spatialis sur plusieurs canaux)
L'installation tant plutt complexe  bien que j'aurai une grosse somme d'argent pour la raliser  je ne peux pas me permettre de coder l'installation dans une perspective bas-niveau, aussi j'aurais aim avoir quelques conseils sur des moteurs de jeux et open sources dans la mesure o je suis attach  ces concepts et que je suis sur Linux.
Je pensais me tourner vers Panda3D ou Gameplay3D (qui est davantage un framework et qui n'est pas adapt) mais je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent.
Auriez-vous des solutions de moteur de jeux  me conseiller qui permettent :
1 - "forker" simplement
2 - pouvoir utiliser des softs pour faire de l'affichage multicran via une machine matre et d'autres qui seraient esclaves
3 - simple d'utilisation pour que les graphistes puissent simplement "scripter" certains process graphique
4 - calcul parallle (cluster de machines)
5 - et si possible sur Linux mais sinon j'imagine qu'un truc comme Unreal ou cryEngine feraient l'affaire

J'espre avoir de vos nouvelles
Bien  vous

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Actuellement, la star et que j'ai dj vu utilis dans de tels projets (enfin, souvent), c'est Unity. Cela fonctionnera sous Linux (sauf pour la partie du dveloppement qui devra se faire sous Windows)

----------

